# IRC Chat



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Is APC Chat still ON through IRC ? 

If so what are the settings ?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Jay, there's a newish server. Check here.

--Mike


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It's coming back soon.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Got it guys ! 

Generic IRC is enough for me


----------

